
New White Hat Hacking Book of Examples - yaworsk
https://leanpub.com/white-hat-hacking
======
dvdgrdll
It's a shame that it is paying.

~~~
yaworsk
Author here. I know - I did have a feeling of guilt applying a price to it but
honestly, I've been putting a lot of work into it at the expense of other
projects (I do free youtube tutorials too) and was hoping the price would help
implicitly identify that.

Is there a specific reason you say it's a shame it has a price?

